

A SURFBOARD MADE BY a ROCKET SCIENTIST - schwarz
http://www.popsci.com/surfboard-made-rocket-scientist

======
schwarz
Here is the Company website describing their technology:
[http://varialsurfboards.com/?page_id=4](http://varialsurfboards.com/?page_id=4)

Specifically the aluminium honeycomb:
[http://varialsurfboards.com/?page_id=396](http://varialsurfboards.com/?page_id=396)

